# Getting to White's Ferry



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Last summer, I went MTBing at Schaeffer Farm, and coming from VA, I decided to take Whites Ferry. It looked like a great place for a road bike ride, and I know I've seen that MB1 has used the ferry a number of times. I'm just curious whether there is a way to get to WF from Leesburg, without having to ride up rt15? I've scoped it out while driving up 15, and a lot of that section has no rideable shoulder (drops to gravel), and the typical narrow 2 lanes with people driving 60mph, including tractor trailers. I don't want to die, so I'm looking for another way to get to White's Ferry. I tried looking at Google Maps to see if I could go a little west and come back across 15 at Raspberry Falls, but it doesn't look like there is a way to connect the two.

Anyone got any secret routes?


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

The only way I know is to take the bypass from Leesburg and then sprint like hell to the ferry turnoff. The ride from the ferry on the Md. side to Sugerloaf mtn is worth the short section on 15 IMO but avoid it at all costs during rush hours. A sunrise sunday morning ride is the best. The shoulders are better coming back BTW.
You can also cross the river at Point of Rocks and take the Ferry back


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks. Yeah, you can also cross the river west of Pt of Rocks.

I was afraid that there may be no other way to get to the Ferry than to be on 15. That really sucks, because, as you said, the MD side, going towards Poolsville seems like a great place to ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Piece of cake-we haven't had a problem with traffic on that section of 15 since they widened it and put in a paved shoulder about 3 years ago. The part of 15 you need to ride on to get to the ferry is actually roomier then the couple of miles of Business 15 (but that seems quite safe to us too).

From the W&OD in Leesburg where it intersects South King Street go north on S King. S King becomes Business 15, keep going straight until it merges with 15. Go left on the shoulder of 15 for about a mile then turn right on Whites Ferry Road. Take Whites Ferry Road to Whites Ferry (about 1 mile).

In Maryland Whites Ferry Road will take you straight into Poolesville and becomes Fisher Ave.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

MB1 - It sounds like you are using the south bound shoulder when riding north?

I probably wouldn't come from the W&OD. I'd probably come from Edwards Ferry, and cross 15 at the light there.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> MB1 - It sounds like you are using the south bound shoulder when riding north?.....


Nope, we always ride WITH traffic.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*O.K. check out this thread.*



MB1 said:


> Nope, we always ride WITH traffic.


The 11th pic shows Miss M riding on the shoulder of 15 on our way to Whites Ferry. Notice how wide the shoulder is and the nice rumble strip between us and the cars.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=113587


----------

